# تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد



## My Rock (16 مايو 2007)

نعمة يسوع المسيح و محبة الاب و شركة الروح القدس معكم يا احبة​ 
كما عودكم طاقم ادارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة بالمفاجئات و التميز الفريد​ 
ها نحن و بمشيئة الرب ننقل الموقع و المنتدى الى مرحلة جديدة من التقدم​ 
خلف الكوايس كنا في تخطيط و اعداد لخطوتين مهمة في مسيرة المنتدى​ 
الاولى: شكل المنتدى الجديد
الثانية: اضافة مجموعة مشرفين في دفعة واحدة​ 

شكل المنتدى الجديد
على مدار الشهر السابق و بداية هذا الشهر قمنا بتصميم شكل جديد للمنتدى و الموقع ايضا
بمعنى ان شكل المنتدى و الموقع الان هو شكل موحد
الشكل الجديد يستمد من اللون الازرق الفاتح و الابيض الناصع المعنى الروحي ​ 
لوجو (Logo) المنتدى و الموقع الجديد :






ملاحطة: اللوجو سيكون ماركة مسجلة عالميا
الذي هو عبارة عن منارة وسط العالم, تنير لكل الاشخاص
المنارة تشير الى الكنيسة شعب المسيح و نورها هو كما اوصانا المسيح ان نكون​ 
أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ​ 
و لذلك​ 
فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ​ 
تم تجربة الشكل الجديد من قبل المشرفين الاحباء
لكن هذا لا يمنع ان يكون هناك خطأ بسيط غفلنا عنه
لذلك الذي يواجه اي مشكلة او خطأ, يرجى طرحها في *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل*​ 


المشرفين الجدد
مجموعة المشرفين الجديدة الذي سنعلن عنها الان هي اكبر مجموعة مشرفين نضيفها في وقت واحد​ 
المشرفين هم:​

أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي 
ٌREMON مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي​
riyad مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي​
ابن الشرق مضرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس ​
Christian Knight مشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​
فادية مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي العام​
ارووجةمشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام و لقاء خاص​
w_candyshop_s مشرفة على منتدي الاسرة المسيحية​
اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة *فراشة مسيحية* بأدارة المنتدى العام مع الحبيب *Coptic Man* 




فمبروك لكل المشرفين و مبروك للمنتدى بأكلمه حلته الجديدة

مصلين ان تكون هذه الخطوتين هي لمجد الرب بكل المقاييس​ 
صلاتكم من اجل المنتدى يا احبة​ 

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
منتديات الكنيسة
كنيستك الالكترونية
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

نستغل الفرصة لنعلن ان قمنا بشراء موقع جديد

www.alkanesa.com

المحتوى سيكون نفس موقعنا الحالي مئة بالمئة

شرينا الاسم المتلائم مع اسم المنتدى و الموقع, و لنزع الصفة العربية التي لا يحبذها البعض
و بذلك يكون اسمنا منتديات الكنيسة (بدون صفة العربية)​


سلام و نعمة​​


----------



## Scofield (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

متشكرين قوووووووووووى ليك يا روك على تعبك الجامد ده علشان تظهر المنتدى فى احسن صورة و فعلا أستايل رائع
ومتشكر قووووووووووووى ليك و لكل المشرفين اللى رشحونى ووثقو فيا و أنشاء الله هتشوفو منى و من كل المشرفين الجدد أحلى شغل و مبروك لباقى المشرفين الجدد


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف مبروك لكل الاحباء
أسد الغابة 
اوصلي ان يعطيك الرب نعمة وحكمة وتكون نهر جاري
REMONليبارك الرب شفتاك وفكرك
riyadان تكون مستعد دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألك عن سبب 
الرجاء الذي فيك بوداعة
ابن الشرق
اوصلي بان تكون الاول من حافظي العهد 
Christian Knightليبارك الرب حياتك وتكن قلعة حصينة بمواجهة عدو النفوس ابليس
فادية 
اسأل الرب يسوع بركة لك وللقسم المشرفة عليه بروحه
ارووجة
وليبارك الرب قلمك لتخرجنا من المدخلات التي تزعجنا فنروح عن انفسنا بقسمك
w_candyshop_s
اوصلي ان تجمعي ما فرقه ابليس     الرب يبارك حياتك 
فراشة مسيحية 
ليبارك الرب فراشة المنتدى ويعطيها حكمة ومعرفة 
واخير وليس اخر
اوصلي ان يبارك الرب منتداه وان يجعله مثل شعاره 
منارة لكل متصفح لعله ياتي ويتعرف على خالقه ثانية
واوصلى للادارة التي مبتغاها اعلان مجد يسوع
واخص بالذكر الآخ ماي روك
الرب يسور حولك بسور من نار وليضى بوجهك ويمنحك سلاما
مبروك للكل ومنتظرين منكم العمل والخدمة التي دعاكم الله في المأمورية العظمة​*


----------



## Scofield (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

متشكر قوووووووووووى ليك يا فريد على تهنئتك لنا ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف مليون خمسين مبروووووووووووووووك*
*اولا ليك يراوك على التغير الجميل ده*
*وشكل حلو بجد*
*ربنا يعوضك ويباركك دايما*
*وثانيا للموقع الجديد *
*ربنا يباركه ويكون سبب بركه لكثيرين*
*وثالثا الف مبروووووووووووك*
*لكل المشرفين الجداد*
*وربنا يعوضهم ويكونوا سبب بركه*

*الف مبروك تانى وربنا يساعدكوا كلكم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*سلام و نعمة

مبروووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد

و الرب يستخدمكم لمجد أسمة القدوس و يقويكم و يديكم الحكمة فى إدارة اقسامكم 

مبروك لأسد الغابة و لريمون و رياض و ابن الشرق و كريستيان نايت و فادية و أروجة و كاندى

بتستاهلوا اكيد الثقة دى و الخدمة دى

و ربنا يعوضكم عن كل تعب لرفع و لمجد اسمة القدوس لكل العالم

و الف مبرووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا  الأسم الجديد للموقع و الأستايل الرائع للمنتدى

و ميرسى ليك يا روك على ثقتك الغالية فيا 

و اللوجو الجديد رائع جدآ و هاحطة فى خلفية الموبايل بتاعى

 ( دا بعد إذنك طبعآ يا روك )

و أشكر أخى المبارك فريد على تهنئتة ليا و محبتة و كلماتة الجميلة و دعواتة ليا

سلام و محبة المسيح مع الجميع​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*+*



My Rock قال:


> نعمة يسوع المسيح و محبة الاب و شركة الروح القدس معكم يا احبة
> 
> 
> ​




*نعمة المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة وموهبة وعطايا االروح القدس تكون معك ومع كل المتحدين فى الايمان فى المسيح يسوع *




> كما عودكم طاقم ادارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة بالمفاجئات و التميز الفريد




لهذه المفاجأت مذاق خاص جداً فى نفوسنا .. فهكذا منتدى* الكنيسة* .. بتعريف ( *الــ* ) فهو بالفعل الكنيسة .. فهى كنيسة واحده جامعه رسوليه - بإذن المسيح - فإسم كنيستنا هو فى حد ذاته أمنية ستتحقق بنعمة المسيح وهى توحيد صفوف كل المسيحين فى كل أرجاء المسكونة .. تحت راية الكنيسة .. الكنيسة الجامعه الرسوليه .. لذا .. هو إسمه .. الكنيسة .. و ليس كنيسه 



> ها نحن و بمشيئة الرب ننقل الموقع و المنتدى الى مرحلة جديدة من التقدم





دائماً بنعمة المسيح فى تقدم .. 



> خلف الكوايس كنا في تخطيط و اعداد لخطوتين مهمة في مسيرة المنتدى




هكذا إعتدنا من ماى روك .. العمل فى صمت وهدوء .. و النتيجة .. *إبهار لنا* 



> الاولى: شكل المنتدى الجديد




هذه خطوة هامه جداً .. فالشكل الجديد يناسب العهد الجديد الذى ثبت أقدامه فيه منتدانا .. فهو *الاول على مستوى العالم* فى المنتديات الناطقة باللغة العربيه .. من ضمن ملاييين .. بل *مليارات* المواقع 



> الثانية: اضافة مجموعة مشرفين في دفعة واحدة





هذه خطوة أهم .. فالموقع يكبر بسرعه غير عاديه - ربنا يزيد و يبارك - و مع ضخامة العمل و تعدد مجالاته .. كانت الحاجة مُلحة لاختيار أبناء للمسيح يخدمونه .. فكل عضو بالطبع يخدم المسيح بسلوكه الحسن فى المنتدى ، ولكن كان هناك جانب يحتاج إلى البعض من هؤلاء الاحباء .. وهو الجانب الادارى .. 



> شكل المنتدى الجديد
> على مدار الشهر السابق و بداية هذا الشهر قمنا بتصميم شكل جديد للمنتدى و الموقع ايضا
> بمعنى ان شكل المنتدى و الموقع الان هو شكل موحد
> الشكل الجديد يستمد من اللون الازرق الفاتح و الابيض الناصع المعنى الروحي
> ...




خطوة متميزة للغاية .. فتسجيل اللوجو كماركة عالميه يجعل المنتدى بشكل ما شبه رسمى إن لم يكن رسمى .. و أنا أعرف أن منتدانا مُسجل رسمياً .. بخلاف المنتدايات الاخرى .. و ايضاً يعطى للمنتدى الصفة القانونية أو كما يقولون فى القانون .. *الشخصية الاعتباريه* .. 

فأهنئك للغاية حبيببى على هذه القفزه الرائعه 



> الذي هو عبارة عن منارة وسط العالم, تنير لكل الاشخاص
> المنارة تشير الى الكنيسة شعب المسيح و نورها هو كما اوصانا المسيح ان نكون
> 
> أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ
> ...




*آمين* 



> تم تجربة الشكل الجديد من قبل المشرفين الاحباء
> لكن هذا لا يمنع ان يكون هناك خطأ بسيط غفلنا عنه
> لذلك الذي يواجه اي مشكلة او خطأ, يرجى طرحها في *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل*




بنعمة المسيح لن يكون هناك مشاكل .. و لكننا بالطبع سنرحب كثيراً بأى إقتراح فعال 



> المشرفين الجدد
> مجموعة المشرفين الجديدة الذي سنعلن عنها الان هي اكبر مجموعة مشرفين نضيفها في وقت واحد
> 
> المشرفين هم:





> *أسد الغابة* مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي​
> ​




تهانى لك أخى الحبيب .. فأنا تابعت فى الفترة الاخيره مشاركاتك ، و الحقيقة أنك تستحق عن جدارة هذه الخدمة .. فقط فلنطلب من المسيح إلهنا مساعدتنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=2285


> *ٌREMON* مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=2285

الحبيب ريمون .. أنت *أخ* وصديق قديم  .. و أتمنى من رب المجد أن يستخدمك لمجد إسمه .. الف مبروك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=6758


> *riyad* مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=6758

الاخ الحبيب رياض .. تمتاز ببراعة جميلة فى الحوار .. فمبارك لك .. و لنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=9269


> *ابن الشرق* مشرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=9269http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=9269http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=9269

انت مكسب لنا .. تستحق ذلك عن جدارة بالفعل ..ربنا يستخدمك لمجد إسمه  و ننتظر أيضاً مساهماتك معنا فى باقى الاقسام الحوارية ​



> ​





> *Christian Knight* مشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=6929http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=6929​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=6929​
مكان مناسب تماماً عزيزى Christian Knighthttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=6929  أنت كفء له بنعمة المسيح.. فهنيئاً لك العمل بجوار حبيبنا *ماى روك* ​



> ​





> *فادية* مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي العامhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=3347http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=3347​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=3347​
​

طال إنتظارنا لهذه الترقيه .. فأنتى تستحقينها منذ فترة .. *و لكن لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت* .. الف مبروك يا فاديه ​



> ​





> *ارووجة* مشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام و لقاء خاصhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=2288​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=2288​
​

العزيزه جدا جدا إلى قلبى .. *أرووجه * 

منوره المنتدى  ........... بس ​



> ​





> *w_candyshop_s*مشرفة على منتدي الاسرة المسيحيةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=8971http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=8971http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=8971​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=8971​
ربنا يستخدمك لمجد إسمه .. الف مبروك من كل القلب .. و تذكرى .. نحن نعمل فى *كرم المسيح*  ​


> اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة *فراشة مسيحية* بأدارة المنتدى العام مع الحبيب *Coptic Man*​



المشرفه النشيطة المملؤة حماس فراشة .. هذه المهمه الجديده تناسبك شكلا وموضوعاً  .. فأنتى تطيرى من منتدى لمنتدى .. و هذا ما يصلح لفراشة مثلك .. فالف مبروك لك .. و الخدمة مع كوبتك مان فوق الرائع بمائة ميل 




> فمبروك لكل المشرفين و مبروك للمنتدى بأكلمه حلته الجديدة





> مصلين ان تكون هذه الخطوتين هي لمجد الرب بكل المقاييس
> ​
> صلاتكم من اجل المنتدى يا احبة
> 
> ...





*ليبارك المسيح بيته .. و يرعى أبناءه فى كل مكان .. و يحرس على رعيته الذى هو ساهر دائماً عليها لا يغفل أو ينام ..* 



> نستغل الفرصة لنعلن ان قمنا بشراء موقع جديد
> 
> www.alkanesa.com
> 
> ...




*و المفاجأه الكبرى* .. بالقعل مفاجأه أكثر من رائعه .. و هى التى فجرت بداخلى كل هذه المشاعر المخزونه منذ فترة طويله .. 

تحياتى لك يا روك .. لن أقول أكثر من ذلك 


​


> سلام و نعمة




*سلام المسيح معك و مع جميعكم *

*المسيح يرعاكم *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



> المشرفه النشيطة المملؤة حماس فراشة .. هذه المهمه الجديده تناسبك شكلا وموضوعاً  .. فأنتى تطيرى من منتدى لمنتدى .. و هذا ما يصلح لفراشة مثلك .. فالف مبروك لك .. و الخدمة مع كوبتك مان فوق الرائع بمائة ميل



*ميرسى كتيييييييييييير كتيييييييييييييييير كتيييييييييييييييييييييير 

على تهنئتك و كلامك الجميل و محبتك 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك

سلام و محبة المسيح*​


----------



## remorb (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

مبروك ياحبيبي ريمون 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك القسم بيك.. ببركة وشفاعة كل مصاف القديسين.. آمين​


----------



## remorb (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

أسد الغابة 
ٌREMON 
riyad 
ابن الشرق 
Christian Knight 
فادية 
ارووجة 
w_candyshop_s 
فراشة مسيحية
وعلى رأسهم Coptic Man​ألف مبروك لكم جميعاً وربنا يبارك فيكم وفي عملكم..
بقيادة الحبيب الغالي Coptic Man
بصلوات وشفاعة كل القديسين والعذراء مريم أولا وآخراً.. أمين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*ميرسى يا remorb على التهنئة و عقبالك يا رب

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## فادية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*اولا مبروك لينا جميعا الستايل الجديد الرائع 
ربنا يقويك ويزيدك من نعمته كمان وكمان يا روك على المجهود الرائع الي بتقدمو  لخدمة كلمه الرب 
ثانيا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا  على الثقه الكبيرة التي منحتموها لي باتمنى اكون قد الثقه دي واكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
مبروك لكل الاخوة المشرفين الجدد ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم ويزيدكم قوة ونعمه لتأدو مهامكم باكمل وجه 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا 
ربنا يبارك الجميع *


----------



## إبن الطاعة (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
يمكن دى أول مشاركة ليا
بس حبيت أقول ألف مبروك على الستايل الجديد رائع يا ماى روك
حبيت أبارك لكل المشرفين الجدد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

صلوا لأجل ضعفى

:94:


----------



## totty (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

[COLOR="Red"الف الف الف مليون مبروووووووووووووك لكل المنتدى على التغير الرائع ده
وبالاخص [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE="7"]ماى روكاللى معودنا على مفجاته
ومليون مبروك للمشرفين الجداد وربنا يعوضهم ويعوض تعبهم 
ويارب يكونوا سبب بركه لكتير من الناس
ومبروك مره مليون


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

اولا اشكرك جدا يا ماى روك

على الشكل الجميل والتغير الرائع للمنتدى 

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك المثمره

ثانيا شكرا على ترشيحكم لى مشرفه

شكرا على الثقه الغاليه وانشالله اكون عند حسن ظنكوا

والف مبروك لباقى المشرفين​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف الف مبروك يااخوه .
وتهنئه كبيره لكل المشرفين الجدد وتهنئه خاصه لروك الذى هو اسم على مسمى ونصلى ليهوه ان يعطيك القوه ياجبار الباس .​*


----------



## Tabitha (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*ألف ألف مبروووووووووووك لكل إخواتي المشرفين الجداد وكمان مبروك لينا احنا كمان الاعضاء ..

ربنا يبارك دايماً في خدمتكم ويستغلها لمجد إسمه القدوس .

صلوات العدرا ام النور وكل الملايكة والقديسين تكون معاكم . *


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مليون مبروووووك لكل اخواتي علي الترقية 

والحقيقة انتوا تستاهلوها من زومان وتستاهلوا اكتر منها

فكلنا شهدنا تميزكم وتفانيكم في الخدمة معنا بلا انتظار لرتبة ما

ولن تفرق الرتبة معكم بكثير

الله السماء يعطيكم بركته ونعمته لكي تكونوا بمثابة منارة بالفعل لكل من يريد معرفة المسيح له كل المجد

أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي 
- مبروك يا استاذي الحبيب مشاركاتك تشهد لك انك بالفعل استاذ جميل

ٌREMON مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي​
- مبروك يا احلي ريمون في الدنيا ومنتظرين منك احلي شغل زي ما بتقول سامع :t32:​
riyad مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي​
- مبروك يا رياض ومحدش يقدر ينكر تميزك ومواضيعك الاسلامية اللي هاموت واعرف بتجيبها منين ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجديدة​
ابن الشرق مضرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس ​
- مبروك يا اخي الحبيب ابن الشرق سائلا الرب مزيد من التميز الرائع لك فا انت بالحق اخ مبارك​
Christian Knight مشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​
- مبروك يا اخي الحبيب كريستيان كينج فا لا احد يستطيع ان ينكر جهودك المميزة في الرد علي الشبهات والاسئلة التي يطرحها اخوتنا المسلمين الرب يقويك في خدمتك​
فادية مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي العام​
- مبروك يا اختي العزيزة فادية وعايزين المنتدي المسيحي العام يشهد نشاط الفترة الجاية يعني من الاخر متكلين علي الله وعليكي وعلي الاخت كاتي لما تخلص امتحانات ربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتك يا اختي العزيزة​
ارووجةمشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام و لقاء خاص​
- الف مليون مبروك يا اختي العزيزة ارووجة نورتينا في مجموعة الاشراف واتمني ليكي خدمة مباركة ​
w_candyshop_s مشرفة على منتدي الاسرة المسيحية​
- واكبر تحية للاخت العزيزة كاندي وربنا يبارك خدمتك معنا ويعوضك​اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة *فراشة مسيحية* بأدارة المنتدى العام مع الحبيب *Coptic Man* 

- اهلا بيكي يا فراشة معايا في القسم نورتي يا قمرة

واخيرا اتمني من ربنا انه يعوضكم جمعيا علي خدمتكم معنا في المنتدي فا انتم بالفعل اكتر من اخوة 

الرب يباركك ويعوضكم بكل بركة سماوية 

واحب انوه اني الاخ my rock شغال يكون عملنا وصممنا واشترينا 

وللاسف هو علي راسه كل شئ هو اللي صمم الاستايل الجديد وبالبانر واللي ركبه محدش ساعده وهو اللي اشتري الاسم الجديد لوحده

فاياريت يا اخوتي نذكر الشخصية الجميلة دي التي تعمل في صمت ولا تنتظر مدح احد لكي يباركها الرب بكل بركة سماوية ويعوضه 

الرب يباركك يا اخي الحبيب جدا my rock ومبروك علينا كل التجديدات 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

ميرسي لكل من هنئني بالاشراف 
ويا رب يا رب يا رب اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
ميرسي يا اعزائي 
ربنا يبارككم كلكم


----------



## Scofield (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*


ألـــــــــــــــــــــف شكر ليكم كلكم على التهنئة و كلماتكم الجميلة جدا معلش انى أتأخرت فى الرد بس اصلى من المفاجئة نمت :smil12:  :yahoo: 

twety فراشة مسيحية  REDEMPTION  remorb فادية  إبن الطاعة 
tottyw_candyshop_s 
avamina Anestas!a Coptic Man   ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## tina_tina (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
بجد تحفة
يارب يارب فى تقدم كده على طول
ربنا يباركلنا فيك يا روك
وكل المشرفين القدماء والجدد كمان
ربنا وربنا يعوض تعبكم بجد


----------



## book (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



My Rock قال:


> نعمة يسوع المسيح و محبة الاب و شركة الروح القدس معكم يا احبة​
> كما عودكم طاقم ادارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة بالمفاجئات و التميز الفريد​
> ها نحن و بمشيئة الرب ننقل الموقع و المنتدى الى مرحلة جديدة من التقدم​
> خلف الكوايس كنا في تخطيط و اعداد لخطوتين مهمة في مسيرة المنتدى​
> ...



اتمنى لكم دوام التقدم والازدهار من فادينا


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك علينا ياروك وعليك انت كمان
وانا بشكر ربنا اني واحد من فريق المنتدى الرائع دة
وطارق خلص الكلام
وشكرا ليكم 
ومبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
صلولي كتير


----------



## missorang2006 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف الف مبروك للكل
والرب يبارك الخدمة 
والى الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام *


----------



## mataa_flash2020 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

بامانه عامل رائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبه كل واحد عمل فى اظهارالمنتدى وبشاره المسيح


----------



## مسلمة وفخورة (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

اذا انتو بتحكوا انو سيدنا عيسى ابن الله
وانو هوي مات وبعدين استيقظ كمان مرة
ليش لعاد لما اجو  بدهن يصلبوا ليش ربنا ما حما لابنو؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا دليل على انو سيدنا عيسى ما مات وانو اللي انصلب هوي واحد بشبه سيدنا
وهذا دليل كمان على انو عيسى موش ابن ربنا



الدين الصح والمستقيم هوي دين الاسلاممممممممم وبس


----------



## قلم حر (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

ألف ألف مبروك .
ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك و أعمالك يا روك و يقويك و يعينك و يزيد من صبرك كمان و كمان .
أما المشرفين الجدد :
لن أكتب تهنئه مفصله ....كل واحد منكم يستحق تهنئه ( دسمه ) !
لكن  أدعو رب الأرباب و ملك السلام أن يوفقكم في حمل مسئولياتكم الجديده على أتم وجه .
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا .


----------



## استفانوس (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



قلم حر قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك .
> ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك و أعمالك يا روك و يقويك و يعينك و يزيد من صبرك كمان و كمان .
> أما المشرفين الجدد :
> لن أكتب تهنئه مفصله ....كل واحد منكم يستحق تهنئه ( دسمه ) !
> ...


----------



## missorang2006 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



> قلم حر قال:
> 
> 
> > ألف ألف مبروك .
> ...


----------



## ارووجة (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*






*واااو بجد  لوووك المنتدى هادئ  وبيجنن كتيرررررررررررررررر
الله يبارك فيكممممم  ميرسي  ليكم على تهنئتكم الجميلة دي :66: 
وبتمنى اكون عند حسن ظنكم




			ارووجة
وليبارك الرب قلمك لتخرجنا من المدخلات التي تزعجنا فنروح عن انفسنا بقسمك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ويبارك حياتك اخي فريد العزيز....باذن المسيح  ^_^




			العزيزه جدا جدا إلى قلبى .. أرووجه 

منوره المنتدى  ........... بس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بوجوووود الناس الطيبة المنتدى منوررر ميرسي ليك اخي طارق العزيز ^_^




			- الف مليون مبروك يا اختي العزيزة ارووجة نورتينا في مجموعة الاشراف واتمني ليكي خدمة مباركة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يبارك فيك ا خي كوبتك العزيز....ميرسي ليك ^_^

وميرسي اوي للجميع


والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لباقي المشرفين الغاليين



			أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي 
ٌREMON مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
riyad مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
ابن الشرق مضرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس 
Christian Knight مشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
فادية مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي العام
ارووجةمشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام و لقاء خاص
w_candyshop_s مشرفة على منتدي الاسرة المسيحية
اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة فراشة مسيحية بأدارة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب يبارككم جميعا ويفيض عليكم من نور محبته*

:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك و ربنا يبارك حياتكم و الى الأمام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



> - اهلا بيكي يا فراشة معايا في القسم نورتي يا قمرة



*ميرسى يا مينا يا عسل :smil12: *


----------



## dudu (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبوك للجميع اخوكم المحب دودو 



المشرفين الجدد
مجموعة المشرفين الجديدة الذي سنعلن عنها الان هي اكبر مجموعة مشرفين نضيفها في وقت واحد


المشرفين هم:
أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي 
ٌREMON مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
riyad مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
ابن الشرق مضرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس 
Christian Knight مشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
فادية مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي العام
ارووجةمشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام و لقاء خاص
w_candyshop_s مشرفة على منتدي الاسرة المسيحية
اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة فراشة مسيحية بأدارة المنتدى العام مع الحبيب 
الف الف الف مبرو ك للجميع  وسلام الرب يسوع دودو


----------



## kiro105 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الفين مبروكلتجديد الموقع   والمشرفين 
ربنا  يبارك
والى مزيد من التقدم والرقى

تهنئة حارة وقوية  من القلب الى جمبع من يساهم فى علو شائن  المنتدى
ربنا يعوضكم على تعب محبتكم


----------



## Ramsis (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

HRISMABROOOK FOR ALL CHRISTIAN HOPPING THAT ALL THE WORD BE WITH OUR CHRIST


----------



## عماد وجدى (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

مشكووووووووورين جميعاً على هذا المجهود الرائع . 

الف مبروك علينا جميعا 
أعيد لكم الاية الجملة التى ترافقنى اينما ذهب . 

واثقا هذا عينه ان الذى ابتدأ فيكم عمل صالحا يكمل الى يوم يسوع المسيح .


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

شكرا لكل الي هنونا بالاشراف 
ويا رب نكون عند حسن الظن وقد المسؤوليه دي 
ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## رجاء (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك للاعضاء الجدد وبنا يباركهم لتوصيل كلمة الله للجميع


----------



## افلاطون (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*نشكر جميع الاداريين والمشرفين على هذا الموقع الجميل ونشكر تعب محبتهم والف مبروك على الاستايل الجديد    
افلاطون*


----------



## افلاطون (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

عايز ادخل على الدردشة ومش عارف ايه المشكله معلش حد يساعدني علشان انا لسه جديد 
ممكن 
افلاطون​


----------



## افلاطون (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

مسا الخير ونعمة وبرك المسيح معاكي معلش مش عارف ادخل على الدردشة ممكن حد يساعدني 
افلاطون​


----------



## نور نور (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



مسلمة وفخورة قال:


> اذا انتو بتحكوا انو سيدنا عيسى ابن الله
> وانو هوي مات وبعدين استيقظ كمان مرة
> ليش لعاد لما اجو  بدهن يصلبوا ليش ربنا ما حما لابنو؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هذا دليل على انو سيدنا عيسى ما مات وانو اللي انصلب هوي واحد بشبه سيدنا
> ...



اكيد اختي معك حق الله يهدي الجميع

الف مبروك التجديدات


----------



## emy (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

_الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ مبروك ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف_
_للمشروفين الجدد الرب يبارك خدمتكوا _
_ويقويكوا _
_ومرسى كتير يا روك على تعبك فى المنتدى _


​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



افلاطون قال:


> مسا الخير ونعمة وبرك المسيح معاكي معلش مش عارف ادخل على الدردشة ممكن حد يساعدني​
> 
> افلاطون ​


 
مساء الخير يا افلاطون

واهلا بيك معنا في المنتدي

الشات مخصص للاعضاء المباركين فقط

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Moony34 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

أشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح إنه خلاني واحد من أعضاء هذا المنتدي الرائع الملئ بالبركات...
أشكر تعبكم جميعاً وربنا يقويكم وإلي الأمام دائماً


----------



## fight the devil (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

MABROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK
to the most beatifull "montada" i have ever seen
AND GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## الياس عازار (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك علينا كلنا لان انتم نحن و نحن انتم و الله يبارك في كل عمل مقدس 
ربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## خطاب (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

انا بس بدى افهم اشى كيف يكون اله وهو خالق الكون ويوم من الايام يبكي ؟؟ كيف  اله وفي اخر حياتو يموت ؟ كيف الله بدل ابنة الوحيد علشان ينقد العالم وما قدر ينقد ابنة ؟؟ كيف  الله يتزوج ويولد ليش اله موصفاتو متل البشر ؟؟ عيسى رسول الله وهو نبي بعتو الله  الى الارض متلو متل الانبياء الى قبلو متل موسي وابراهيم ومحمد  كل دين لما ياجي بلغي الدين الي قبلو متل الدين المسحيي لما اجى لغي دين التوراة واجى الاسللام ختم كل الديانات يعنى الدين عند الله الاسلام 
يا اخواني اى واحد فيكم عاقل يتصفح القران الكريم ويطلعلى غلط لغوى او اى غلط  واتفرجو على فصاحه القران مقارنة مع كتب كتبها متا ولوقا ومش عارف مين  وكيف يكون الكاهن الى بعمل الشر بحياتو وبشرب الخمور كيف يكون واسطة بينك وبين الرب ؟؟ 
احبتي تفكرو في خلق السموات والارض والقران 
انا بحبكم 
كل نفس دائقة الموت  
سلام


----------



## samer12 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

  ألف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد والرب يبارك عملهم 
ومن رسالة رسول المسيح بولس ((فلينظر إلينا الناس باعتبارنا خداما للمسيح ووكلاء على أسرار الله والمطلوب من الوكلاء قبل كل شيء أن يوجد كل منهم أمينا ))


----------



## remorb (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



twety قال:


> *الف مليون خمسين مبروووووووووووووووك*
> *اولا ليك يراوك على التغير الجميل ده*
> *وشكل حلو بجد*
> *ربنا يعوضك ويباركك دايما*
> ...



يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
أعيش وأشوفك من ضمن المشرفين الحلوين دول ياتويتي
ههههههه​


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*:yahoo: الف مبروك للمنتدى والمسؤلبن الممسوحين بمسحة الروح القدس
* حقاً انهم انيه مختاره  وكذالك اخص التهنئه لفراشه مسيحيه اسم على مسمى ربنا يبارك حياتك 
بس لى اقتراح بسبط هو جنب لوجو فى المكان المقابل للشعار  حمامه بحجم الشعار متحركه
ربنا يجعلكم سبب بركه وجذب نفوس كثيره  
سلاممممممممممممممممم:kap: :999:


----------



## remorb (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



خطاب قال:


> انا بس بدى افهم اشى كيف يكون اله وهو خالق الكون ويوم من الايام يبكي ؟؟ كيف  اله وفي اخر حياتو يموت ؟ كيف الله بدل ابنة الوحيد علشان ينقد العالم وما قدر ينقد ابنة ؟؟ كيف  الله يتزوج ويولد ليش اله موصفاتو متل البشر ؟؟ عيسى رسول الله وهو نبي بعتو الله  الى الارض متلو متل الانبياء الى قبلو متل موسي وابراهيم ومحمد  كل دين لما ياجي بلغي الدين الي قبلو متل الدين المسحيي لما اجى لغي دين التوراة واجى الاسللام ختم كل الديانات يعنى الدين عند الله الاسلام
> يا اخواني اى واحد فيكم عاقل يتصفح القران الكريم ويطلعلى غلط لغوى او اى غلط  واتفرجو على فصاحه القران مقارنة مع كتب كتبها متا ولوقا ومش عارف مين  وكيف يكون الكاهن الى بعمل الشر بحياتو وبشرب الخمور كيف يكون واسطة بينك وبين الرب ؟؟
> احبتي تفكرو في خلق السموات والارض والقران
> انا بحبكم
> ...



أهلا بك في المنتدي أولاً
ثم إفهم وتعلم .....ثم إعرف قوانين المنتدي ونفذها...
اتعلم الأول دينك ثم تعال تحاور .. المسيحية لم تلغ التوراة ياابني والمسيح جئت لأكمل ولم يلغ اليهودية لم يلغ التوراة فاهم إفهم الأول وبعدين أكتب .. القرآن كله أغلاط لغوية وتاريخية ادرسه كويس وانت تعرف واتعلم ان الكاهن لدينا لا يشرب الخمر أنتم تدلسوا وتشيعوا هذا لأنكم لا تفهمون.. 
وإفهم أولا قوانين المنتدي ليس هنا مكان محاورات ولكن هنا إعلان عن مشرفين المنتدي إذا كان لديك تهنئة أو كلمة تقولها لهم أهلا بك وإذا كان لك سؤال كسؤالك هذا إذهب إلي الأماكن المخصصة لمثل هذه الأسئلة......
سلام ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## blackguitar (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد *
*والف الف شكر لروك على هذا المجهود الرائع لهذا التصميم الجديد لهذا المنتدى الرائع بل فوق الرائع*
*اتمنى دوام النجاح ودائما الى اعلى يا منتدى الكنيسه*


----------



## monad 222 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

[/COLORسلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معكم
مجهود مشكور جدا
الرب يعوض كل تعب المحبة
مع تمنيات دوام التوفيق و التقدم 
امين 
موناد]


----------



## meraaa (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

 الف مبرووووووووك لك المشرفين الجدد 
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم  وبجد تستحقوها ربنا معاكم يارب
ومبروك لينا على شكل المنتدى الجديد بجد جميييييييييييييييييييييل ياروك
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك يارب​


----------



## ramy saba (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين ربنا يعوضكم ويباركم باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح :new4: :new4: :new4:


----------



## الأرجـوانـى (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

1000 مبروك يا مشرفى منتديات الـــ ههههههههههههه 

وإن شاء رب العباد أن تهتدوا جميعآ

هنيئآ لكم الــبتاع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

سلام ونعمة
يسعدن ويشرفنى ان انضم الى اسرتكم لكى اكون واحدا منكم اننىارجو مساعدتكم لىكى اعتنق المسيحيةارجوالاهتمام بهذا الامر واشكركم والرب يبارككم


----------



## dudu (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



saed_sad25 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> يسعدن ويشرفنى ان انضم الى اسرتكم لكى اكون واحدا منكم اننىارجو مساعدتكم لىكى اعتنق المسيحيةارجوالاهتمام بهذا الامر واشكركم والرب يبارككم


  الف بركه فيك وسلام الرب يسوع يحميك اخو ك دودو اهلا بك بيننا :new5:


----------



## dudu (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



saed_sad25 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> يسعدن ويشرفنى ان انضم الى اسرتكم لكى اكون واحدا منكم اننىارجو مساعدتكم لىكى اعتنق المسيحيةارجوالاهتمام بهذا الامر واشكركم والرب يبارككم


  عزيزي سعيد لقد طلبت من المشرفين الاهتمام  برسالتك فقط الانتضار وسوف تحصل على الرد سلامي ومحبتي اخوك دودو:999:  :999:  :999:


----------



## رونا (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف مليون مبروك وربنا يساعدكم وتعملوا دايما الاحسن يارب ............
وتصميم رائع ولونه رائع  *​


----------



## mamdooh (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الــــــــــــــــــــف
مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
*


----------



## جاسى (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*مش هقول اكتر من ان ربنا يبارككم
ويكون معاكم
ويارب نكون عند حسن ظنكم
وياااااااااااااااااااااااارب كلنا نكون فعلا نور للعالم
والف ومليون مبروك​*


----------



## jesus_son (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يزيدكم من كل نعمة و بركة ويارب يبقى arabchurch احسن موقع على مستوى المواقع المسيحية بالعالم
و دايما فى تقدم مستمر و محبة و عطاء دائم للأبد
*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*




My Rock قال:


> المشرفين الجدد





My Rock قال:


> مجموعة المشرفين الجديدة الذي سنعلن عنها الان هي اكبر مجموعة مشرفين نضيفها في وقت واحد
> 
> المشرفين هم:​
> أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي ​
> ...



ان كانت هذه الخطوة لمجد اسمه القدوس فاهلا وسهلا
الف الف شكر الى الزعيم
الف الف شكر الى قوبتك مان
الف الف شكر الى قلم حر
الف الف شكر الى رياض
الف الف شكر الى فادى
الف الف شكر الى انجل
الف الف شكر الى كريستيان نايت
الف الف شكر الى ريمون
الف الف شكر الى فادية

الف الف شكر الى كل من يتابع موضوعاتى ويعضدنى برأيه

اقدم الشكر الى كل من وضع ثقته فى موضوعاتى
ولكن 
انتظروا المزيد
اين

تابعونى

لكم تحياتى
​


----------



## Michael (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



> [
> 
> شكل المنتدى الجديد
> على مدار الشهر السابق و بداية هذا الشهر قمنا بتصميم شكل جديد للمنتدى و الموقع ايضا
> ...



بجد احلى شغل يا زعيم يسلمولى هاليدين



> المشرفين الجدد
> مجموعة المشرفين الجديدة الذي سنعلن عنها الان هي اكبر مجموعة مشرفين نضيفها في وقت واحد​



بالفعل اول مرة نعلن عن العدد دة دفعة واحدة

يالاة مبروك التخرج والتعيين :smil15: 




> أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
> 
> ​




مبروك اسد الغابة 

مروض الوحوش

اسد الوحوش

ملك الغابة

ملك على المسلمين



> ٌREMON





> مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي


​مولانا الرسول ريمون

الف مبروك يا نبى


> [*]riyad مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي​


مسيو رياض

وها قد جائنا النبأ العظيم



> [*]ابن الشرق مضرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس ​


اشرق على المغييبن يا نور 

اقصد اشرف على المغيبين يا نور الشرق



> [*]Christian Knight مشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​


سلم يمينك يا روك

الرجل المناسب بالمكان المناسب



> [*]فادية مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي العام​


فادية 

المفدية بدم المسيح

اكشفى الحق واجلى غيرك مفدى بدم المسيح


> [*]ارووجةمشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام و لقاء خاص​


منتظرين بعض المرح الجديد منك يا ارووجة بوسط كل تلك المفاجات جميلة المبهجة



> [*]w_candyshop_s مشرفة على منتدي الاسرة المسيحية​


مبروك يا كاندى عقبال ما اتجوز كدة وازور قسمك باستمرار



> اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة *فراشة مسيحية* بأدارة المنتدى العام مع الحبيب *Coptic Man*



 مبروك فراشة يسوع (على راى عمو فريد)
قريب قسم التصميم علشان الفوتو شوب هههههههههه




> فمبروك لكل المشرفين و مبروك للمنتدى بأكلمه حلته الجديدة​





هههههههه الحمد الله

كدة اتاكدنا ان بيت روك اتخرب من المصارى

هههههههههه




> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
> منتديات الكنيسة
> كنيستك الالكترونية
> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_​





الف مبروك اسم اصغر وجميل

سلام و نعمة​​[/QUOTE]

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

اخى ماى روك:اشكرك عاى هذا التصميم الجديد انه رائع  فعلا الرب يسوع يهدى خطواتك ويؤيد كل المشرفين الجدد معك فالى الامام بنعمة الرب يسوع والرب ينصركم 
اخى ماى روك    امس ولفتره قصيره دخلت المنتدى ولاحظت انكم  تقولون :غيروا الكلمه السريه  لضمان عدم السرقه    فهل يجب التسجيل من جديد ؟ ارجو الاجابه السريعه
وشكرا"


----------



## ثروت عبد المنعم محمد (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

اولا شكل التصميم رائع وثانيا اتمنا للجميع التوفيق ولي


----------



## samy labib (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

سلام الرب ونعمته إلى كل أخوتى بالموقع 
إدارة ... مشرفين ... أعضاء ...
الحقيقة المؤكدة أنه فى ظل المتغيرات التى نتعرض لها الآن والتى تحاول النيل من إيماننا الراسخ الذى منبته هو الرب يسوع المسيخ ذاته ... فلا أملك سوى ان اتقدم لكم جميعا بخالص الشكر والتهنئة معا على هذا الجهد الرائع ... والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعا .. ويتبت خطاكم وينمى فكركم ويعضد مسيرتكم لأعلان مجد أسمه القدوس ببركة وشفاعة سيدتنا كلنا أم النور القديسة الطاهرة مريم وكل مصاف القديسين ..صلواتهم ... ودعواتنا ....  تكون معكم ومعنا جميعا .... آميــــــن


----------



## samy labib (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

أخوتى الاعزاء 
أتقدم بخالص أسفى على الخطأ اللغوى الغير مقصود فى كلمة السيد الرب يسوع " المسيح "
وكذا كلمة " يثبت " خطاكم .
معذرة أخوتى على هذا الخطأ .
شكرا لكم .


----------



## romyo (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



> :
> أسد الغابة مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
> *:999: :999: استاذنا اسد الغابة الف مبروك*
> ٌREMON مشرف على منتدى الحوار الأسلامي
> ...


*العزيز الكبير روك
الف مبروك تجديد المنتدى والمشرفين الجدد
الرب يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس
امين​*


----------



## My Rock (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



ghaleb aldaoud قال:


> اخى ماى روك امس ولفتره قصيره دخلت المنتدى ولاحظت انكم تقولون :غيروا الكلمه السريه لضمان عدم السرقه فهل يجب التسجيل من جديد ؟ ارجو الاجابه السريعه
> وشكرا"


 
لا اخي الحبيب, لا داعي لاي من ذلك.


الاخوة الاحبة, الي قلبكم مليان بمحبة يسوع, اشكركم من كل القلب على تهانيكم و صلاتكم و دعواتكم, مصلي ان يمون المنتدى فيكم و من خلالكم سبب بركة للجميع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## خادم العهد الجديد (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*الف مبروك الشكل الجديد والف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد *


----------



## martin1100 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*بركة العدرا وكل القديسين مع الجميع*


----------



## ramy saba (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

اسد الغابه مشرف على منتدى الحوار الاسلامى :big29::big29: مبرووووووووووووووك remon مشرف على منتدى الحوار الاسلامى :big29::big29:مبروووووووووك riyad مشرف على الحوار الاسلامى :big29::big29:مبروووووووووووك ابن الشرق مشرف على ركن الكتاب المقدس :big29::big29:مبروووووووووووك christian knightمشرف على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيه :big29::big29:مبروووووووووووووك فاديه مشرفه على المنتدى المسيحيى العام :big29::big29:مبرووووووووووووك ارووجه مشرفه على المنتدى الترفيهى العام :big29::big29: مبروووووووك candyshop-s مشرفه على منتدى الاسره المسيحيه :big29::big29: مبرووووووووك توكيل مهمه جديده للمشرفه فراشه مسيحيه اداره المنتدى العام مع الحبيب coptic man :big29::big29:مبرووووووووك دائمآ الى الامام بنعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح لتكن معكم جميعآ


----------



## GamiL (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*ألف مبروك ياشباب .... دايما يا رب في تقدم و نجاح و سعي للأفضل
كل سنة و انتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الصعود ... 
باقي 10 ايام علي عيد حلول الروح القدس ... كل سنة ايضا و انتم بخير ... لربما اكون غير متواجد
اتمني لكم دايما التوفيق
انتم قريبين جدا من القلب*


----------



## fofo_gogo (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك وربنا يبارك تعبكم ويكلله دائما بالنجاح


----------



## samevo10 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*بـصـراحـة يا جـماعة أنا مادخـلـتـش المنـتـدى مـن يـوم 14 / 5 وأول دخـول ليـا اليـوم , وبـصـراحـة فوجـئـت بالشــكـل الجـديد لمـوقـعـنا العـزيـز . ربـنا يـسوع المـسـيح يـبارك كـل مـن له تـعـب فى هـذا العـمل , وألــــف مـبــــــرووووووووووووك للمـشـرفـيـن الجـدد ونـنـتـظـر مـنـهم نـشاطاً أكـــثـر بـنـعـمة ربـنا يـسـوع المـسـيح .*


----------



## Ramsis (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

_ALF ALF X ALF MABROOOOOK_


----------



## mazzikanoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*بجد الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك للناس المشرفين كلهم و تستاهلوووووووووووووووها اوى اوى اوى 
ربنا معاااااااااااااكو اوى اوى اوى.... 
اخوكم فى المنتدى ... اللي اعضاءه سمونى العضو المشاغب ... لغاية النهاردة انا معرفش ليه بس هو كدة
هههههههههههههههه الفالفالفالف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## veansea (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

_الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
للمشرفين الجدد مبروك يا كاندى ويا اروجه ويا فاديه ويا فروشه يل عساسيل 
ومبروك لاسد الغابه ولريمون ولرياض وابن الشرق وكريستين كنايت 

وميرسى يا ماى روك على تعبك الجامد ده وعلى التصميم الجميل ده 
وعلى شغلك الرائع ويارب المنتدى يكبر كمان وكمان ​_


----------



## ارووجة (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*


----------



## كليمانص خير (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
يا رب بارك هذا المنتدى


----------



## أنس (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

:new5::new5::new5: ألف مبروك لكل الإخوة والأخوات على هذا  الطرح الجميل وأحنا صراحة محتاجين لبوادر بالشكل دا وربنا يزيد وبارك، ونصلي من أجلك على شان تكونوا متفوقين في أعمالكم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس إلاه واحد آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## man4truth (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*ألف مبروك على التطورات الحلوة دية
و ربنا يبارك كل اللى ليه تعب​*


----------



## ايهاب عادل ملاك (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

شكرا على تقديم افضل ما لديكم والرب يباركم


----------



## ايهاب عادل ملاك (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

على فكرة نفسى اتعلم حاجات عشان انا بحب كلمكم اوى وياريت تسعدونى والرب يقويكم


----------



## delta (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ومبروك علي الشكل الجديد ونرجوا أن يكون التجديد شامل المشاركات الفعالة التي تثري معلومات وقراءات المشتركين في المنتدي 
والله يبارك في المنتدي


----------



## candy (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف  مبروك  على  هذا  التطوير  وربنا  يبارك  تعب  محبتكم  وخدمتكم  سلام  المسيح  يكون  معكم


----------



## samir143 (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

أسد الغابة 
ٌREMON riyad 
ابن الشرق 
Christian Knight 
فادية
w_candyshop_s 
 Coptic Man 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويساندكم

ويعطيكم كل الخير على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*اخي الحبيب ماي روك*

*نعمة وسلام لك من ابينا الصالح يسوع المسيح *

*وكما تعودنا من علي المفاجأت الجميلة واعمالك الرائعة *
*شكرا علي هذا التصميم الرائع الجميل *
*الرب يعطيك نعمة ومحبة عوضا عن تعبك ومحبتك لكلمة *
*رب المجد. *
*فالموقع بشكلة الجديد وحلته الزرقاء وتصميمة الفريد الذي*
*اسعدنا واسعد جميع المشاركين. *

*بجدة اكثر من ممتاز لانه مبهج ومفرح واختيار موفق *
*الرب يجعلة سبب بركة ورجاء لكل من شارك في تصميمة *
*وكل من يشاهده .*


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*


*الاخوة الاحباء المشرفين الجدد *
*نعمة وسلام لكم من ابينا الصالح يسوع المسيح*
*اسمحوا لي ان اقدم لكم التهنئة علي هذا التكليف بالاشراف علي المنتديات *
*كل في موقعة  *
*.  *أسد الغابةمشرف علىمنتدى الحوار الأسلامي 

ٌREMONمشرف علىمنتدى الحوارالأسلامي
riyadمشرف علىمنتدى الحوارالأسلامي
*سعدنا كثيرا بحواراتكم وردودكم علي من يسألكم ويحاوركم نحن نعلم ان في هذا *
*التكليف عبئا عليكم ولكنكم انتم اهلا لذلك الرب يكون معكم والروح القدس*
*تنطق علي السنتكم  *

ابن الشرقمشرف علىركن الكتاب المقدس
*مبروك يا ابن الشرق ونحن في انتظار مواضيعك الروحية الرب معك*

Christian Knightمشرفعلىالرد على الشبهات حولالمسيحية
*كريستيان الرب يعينك علي  الرد علي من يدعي علي الكتاب المقدس*
فاديةمشرفة علىالمنتدى المسيحي العام
*فادية كما اسعدتينا بردودك وحواراتك في حوار الاديان ننتظر ان نتابع اكثر في ما يخص  المسيحية والمسيحيين الرب يبارك حياتك*
ارووجةمشرفة علىالمنتدى الترفيهيالعامولقاءخاص
*ارووجة يابنت ارض الميلاد عرفنا عنك ظلك الخفيف ورحك المرحة نتمني *
*ان يكون المنتدي الترفيهي ذو طابع مميز ومبهج ومن غير حرب بنات واولاد مبروك عليكي الاشراف*
w_candyshop_sمشرفة علىمنتدي الاسرةالمسيحية
*كاندي مبروك عليكي المطبخ وتربية الاولاد  مبروك عليكي المهمة الصعبة *
*دي واكيد انت قدها ربنا يعينك ونشوف اكلات شهية سوئ علي طاولة *
*الطعام او طاولة لقاء الاسة المسيحية ربنا يباركك*
اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة*فراشة مسيحية* بأدارةالمنتدى العام مع الحبيب*Coptic Man* 

*اما انتم يا اعذائي واخوتي الاحباء  فراشة وكوبتيك كان الله في عونكم علي ادارة المنتدي لانه يحتاج بالتأكيد لمجهود و وقت كبير لكي يكون علي اجمل صورة ولكن ثقتنا فيكم كبيرة وصلواتنا من قلوبنا نح الخطاه معكم وبركة وصلاة القديسين والسيدة العذراء تكون معكم  *
*مرة اخري *

*الف مبروك والرب يعطيكم نعمة  الكلمة والحوار *
*والرد علي كل من يسألكم *
*لكي تظهروا النور والحق لكل من يطلبه نحن نعلم ان اختياركم لهذه المهمة ليس *
*تشريف ولكنه تكليف قد يكون اختيار روحي وقد يكون الرب اختاركم من اجل هدف معين وخاصة المشرفين علي الحوار الديني . الرب يعطيكم نعمة الكلمة والقدوة وان ينطق الروح القدس علي السنتكم حتي تكونوا سبب بركة لمن لم يري النور ولم يؤمن بالمسيح حتي الان  *
*الف مبروك علي هذا الاختيار فانتم اهل لذلك ومشاركتكم وحواراتكم تشهد لكم وسامحوني علي  كثرة الكلام  *
*سلام ونعة *


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*


*الاخوة الاحباء المشرفين الجدد *
*نعمة وسلام لكم من ابينا الصالح يسوع المسيح*
*اسمحوا لي ان اقدم لكم التهنئة علي هذا التكليف بالاشراف علي المنتديات *
*كل في موقعة *
*.  *أسد الغابةمشرف علىمنتدى الحوار الأسلامي 

ٌREMONمشرف علىمنتدى الحوارالأسلامي
riyadمشرف علىمنتدى الحوارالأسلامي
*سعدنا كثيرا بحواراتكم وردودكم علي من يسألكم ويحاوركم نحن نعلم ان في هذا *
*التكليف عبئا عليكم ولكنكم انتم اهلا لذلك الرب يكون معكم والروح القدس*
*تنطق علي السنتكم *

ابن الشرقمضرف علىركن الكتاب المقدس
*مبروك يا ابن الشرق ونحن في انتظار مواضيعك الروحية الرب معك*

Christian Knightمشرفعلىالرد على الشبهات حولالمسيحية
*كريستيان الرب يعينك علي  الرد علي من يدعي علي الكتاب المقدس*
فاديةمشرفة علىالمنتدى المسيحي العام
*فادية كما اسعدتينا بردودك وحواراتك في حوار الاديان ننتظر ان نتابع اكثر في ما يخص  المسيحية والمسيحيين الرب يبارك حياتك*
ارووجةمشرفة علىالمنتدى الترفيهيالعامولقاءخاص
*ارووجة يابنت ارض الميلاد عرفنا عنك ظلك الخفيف ورحك المرحة نتمني *
*ان يكون المنتدي الترفيهي ذو طابع مميز ومبهج ومن غير حرب بنات واولاد مبروك عليكي الاشراف*
w_candyshop_sمشرفة علىمنتدي الاسرةالمسيحية
*كاندي مبروك عليكي المطبخ وتربية الاولاد  مبروك عليكي المهمة الصعبة *
*دي واكيد انت قدها ربنا يعينك ونشوف اكلات شهية سوئ علي طاولة *
*الطعام او طاولة لقاء الاسة المسيحية ربنا يباركك*
اضافة الي توكيل مهمة جديدة للمشرفة*فراشة مسيحية* بأدارةالمنتدى العام مع الحبيب*Coptic Man* 

*اما انتم يا اعذائي واخوتي الاحباء  فراشة وكوبتيك كان الله في عونكم علي ادارة المنتدي لانه يحتاج بالتأكيد لمجهود و وقت كبير لكي يكون علي اجمل صورة ولكن ثقتنا فيكم كبيرة وصلواتنا من قلوبنا نح الخطاه معكم وبركة وصلاة القديسين والسيدة العذراء تكون معكم  *
*مرة اخري *

*الف مبروك والرب يعطيكم نعمة  الكلمة والحوار *
*والرد علي كل من يسألكم *
*لكي تظهروا النور والحق لكل من يطلبه نحن نعلم ان اختياركم لهذه المهمة ليس *
*تشريف ولكنه تكليف قد يكون اختيار روحي وقد يكون الرب اختاركم من اجل هدف معين وخاصة المشرفين علي الحوار الديني . الرب يعطيكم نعمة الكلمة والقدوة وان ينطق الروح القدس علي السنتكم حتي تكونوا سبب بركة لمن لم يري النور ولم يؤمن بالمسيح حتي الان  *
*الف مبروك علي هذا الاختيار فانتم اهل لذلك ومشاركتكم وحواراتكم تشهد لكم وسامحوني علي  كثرة الكلام  *
* نعمة وسلام*


----------



## mrmr120 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف الف الف مبروكللمشرفين الجدد وربنا يديم المحبة الى بينا وربنا يخلى لنا منتدانا الحبيب


----------



## fouadkerolous (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

بسم الله القوى 
مبروك الشكل الجديد  ومبروك لكل الاخوه المشرفين الجدد 0 لينعم عليكم الرب بالبركه  ويعطيكم الفهم الصالح ويجعل منكم بركه لكل من يدخل المنتدى 0 00 بارك يا رب فى كل من له تعب فى هذا المنتدى 0 
 يا رب عضدد واسند واحفظ وابنى وبارك وانعم علينا بسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل 0 وليقل كل من يقرء آ مين
                     والسلام للجميع


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*مبررروك لينا كلنا على التجديد الرائع ده
ومبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
معلش انا اخر واحده اهنيكم بس عندى امتحانات صلولى كتير​*


----------



## bisho99 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

مبروووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد
وميرسي لتعبك يازعيم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو جميعا


----------



## ROSA_10 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

ربنا يباركم       الف  مبروك:new5::36_3_11:


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

اشكركم يا احبة من اجل كلماتكم و دعائكم و صلواتكم, المنتدى منتداكم و بيكم و بمشاركتكم المستمرة وصل للحال الذي عليه هو اليوم, فتالتغييرات الجديدة هي ليست خاصة بالادارة, بل هي ثمرة تعب لكل شخص يشارك معنا و يستفيد من المنتدى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

مبروك لجميع خادمي الرب والكنيسة †


----------



## mazzikanoo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

*100000000 مبروووووووووووووووك يا جمااااااااااااعة 
بجد اولا اسف جدا جدا على تأخير الشكر 
و ثانيا انا فرحااااااااااااااان بجد بجد على الحاجات الجميلة اللى فى المنتدى
و ربنا يزودكوا معرفة اكتر و اكتر و تعملوا حاجات كتير حلوة ...​*
اخوكم الصوغنن ...​


----------



## أرزنا (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

سلام المسيح:
حبة الحنطة ان لم تقع وتموت في الأرض لا تثمر ثمرا جديدا....... وموتها يكون ولادة جديدة  والمنتدى هو كالأرض من يقع فيه عليه أن يموت كالحنطة ليثمر ثمرا جديدا ، لا تخافوا هذا الكلام أنا أشجعكم هكذا لأنني في الأعمال العامة المسيحية هكذا أشجع نفسي ولا أريد أن أفرككم عنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يحميكم والروح القدس يكون معكم  وتذكروا أنو يسوع بي 11 رسول شو عمل... ومعكم مكفّا انتو متل الرسل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوسف الصديق (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> مبروك اسد الغابة
> 
> مروض الوحوش
> 
> ...



بجد انت هايل
لك منى التحية ... والسلام 
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه  مين هناك ... اسد بقى ...
اوعى تخاف ... انا مش اسد بجد

لك تحياتى
صلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## underscore (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

ألف مبروك يا جماعة وتهاني الخاصة لكم


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك لجميع اعضاء ومشرفين هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## mataa_flash2020 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف الف الف مبروك نعمعه المسيح ومحبته تكون بين كل الى فى المنتدى صلو من اجلى


----------



## 3frkosh (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

الف مبروك لينا احنا الاعضاء بيكم ربنا معاكم ويوفقكم ويبارككم


----------



## candy (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

سلام ونعمة استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى  ربنا  يسوع  المسيح  قادر ان يعوض تعب محبتكم  والف  الف  مبروك  ومذيد  من  التقدم  سلام


----------



## هاني فهمي (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تصميم المنتدى الجديد - مجموعة مشرفين جدد*

ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع فيكم


----------

